# first go with syphon



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

WOW







,first go with syphon,besides it being a really cool way of brewing(even the missus was enthralled)the taste is fantastic,super clean,great tasting coffee,followed the hasbean brewing guide and am hooked,definately a good investment,this will be my late morning coffee making choice now


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Woohoo, another brewed coffee convert!

It certainly is a good brewing method and a great way to explore and expand your descriptors


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Where did you get your syphon from? Think I want to try this


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Also what other methods would those that know suggest and which beans are good, any pointers would be great, I already have a second grinder to deal with brewed coffee only, but consistency advice would be great.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Taking by his sig, he has a FJY syphon http://www.classicona.com/76501.html


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

coffeechap:

ive PM'd ya,wasnt sure on non sponser link rules

glenn:

definitely a bit of a convert,still love the espresso though,just another string to my bow,oh and thanks for the advice re: the gas burner,deffo worth the upgrade

rmcgandara:

spot on:act-up:


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

did you got the gas burner that came with the Shyphon or did you purchase the one Glenn recommended?

R


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

the one that came,the standard butane,couldnt find ant rekrow ones but believe they are quite pricey,the one ive got seems good enough


----------

